# schmutzwasserpumpe vs. schlamm



## Wasdenn? (16. November 2008)

hallo!

bin gerade dabei, meinen bescheiden kleinen teich (8 x 16 m) zu entschlammen; komme besser voran als gedacht, weil der schlamm relativ gut zu schaufeln war, weil er nicht so mit wasser vollgesogen ist.

nun bin ich an dem teil des teiches angekommen, wo es bescherlich wird: der hintere teil besteht ca. aus einer meterdicken schicht von zähflüssigem faulschlamm; an gleicher stelle kommt auch grundwasser von der seite und von unten und mir ist es einfach zu beschwerlich und auch zu doof, schlamm mit so einem hohen wassergehalt rauszukarren.

nun meine frage: hat jemand erfahrungen mit einer schmutzwasserpumpe?

wie ist das handling?

kann man mithilfe eines solchen geräts alleine saugen oder ist es sinnvoll, zu zweit zu sein?

hat jemand mit sowas schon gearbeitet?

was braucht man dafür noch ausser der pumpe? spezielle schläuche, adapter?

gibt es ein empfehlenswertes gerät, mit dem jemand sehr gute erfahrungen machte?


vielen dank an alle!

gruss


----------



## esox_105 (16. November 2008)

*AW: schmutzwasserpumpe vs. schlamm*

... am besten wäre es, wenn Du einen Landwirt auftreiben kannst, der Dir den Schlamm mit seinem Güllefaß abpumt ... schneller geht´s wirklich nicht, und der Landwirt kann den Schlamm auf einem seiner Felder noch als Dünger einsetzen ...

... oder wenn Du diese Möglichkeit nicht hast, dann versuche Dir eine Jauchepumpe zu besorgen, die zieht den Modder auch locker weg ...


----------



## Wasdenn? (16. November 2008)

*AW: schmutzwasserpumpe vs. schlamm*

danke für die antwort!

habe leider keine zufahrt, hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen.


----------



## muddyliz (16. November 2008)

*AW: schmutzwasserpumpe vs. schlamm*

Falls du an eine Schmutzwasser-Tauchpumpe denkst, und falls der Schlamm noch Pflanzenmaterial enthält, vergiss es. Blätter und Pflanzenreste setzen sich schnell vor die Einzugsöffnungen und verstopfen diese.
Frag doch mal bei der örtlichen Feuerwehr nach, vielleicht haben die ne passenden Pumpe mit ordentlich Schmackes. Und mit 2 Kasten Bier bringst du die Pumpe bestimmt zum Laufen. #6


----------



## TeddyT (16. November 2008)

*AW: schmutzwasserpumpe vs. schlamm*

Moin,
da ich berufsmäßig öfters mit solchen Dingen zu habe, möchte ich Dir auch antworten. Wir entschlammen Teiche mit großen Saugfahrzeugen, Baggern und auch mit landwirtschaftlichen Güllefahrzeugen. Wenn  Du wirklich pumpen möchtest, muß der Schlamm fast wie Wasser sein, um das mit verständlichen Worten zu sagen, selbst dann läuftst Du noch Gefahr, das sich die Schläuche auf Grund des Feinsediments im Wasser langsam mit Schlamm (Sand) füllen und glaube mir spätestens an dieser Stelle gibst Du auf. Ich weiß auch nicht wie lange das Pumpen aus dem Baumark mitmachen, denn das Sediment ist wie Sandpapier, die Flügelräder verschleißen bestimmt sehr schnell.  Es ist immer schwer aus der Entfernung soetwas einzuschätzen, aber vielleicht hast Du eine Chance, wenn Du eine Art Pumpensumpf aus Brettern baust, das Wasser somit fast schlammfrei abpumpst und den Rest mit der Karre rausfährst. 
Gruß TeddyT


----------



## Wasdenn? (16. November 2008)

*AW: schmutzwasserpumpe vs. schlamm*

servus, danke für die antwort!

hört sich ja nicht gut an mit dem hohen verschleiss. 
idee gestorben.

das wasser abzupumpen ist nicht nötig, da es sowieso abläuft.
gibt es denn eine gute möglichkeit, schlamm zu entwässern, mit drainagerohre oder so?


----------



## schrauber78 (16. November 2008)

*AW: schmutzwasserpumpe vs. schlamm*

Ich denke mal, dass Teddy meint, dass du  ein paar drainagerohre  senkrecht in den Schlamm einbringst und das sich dort sammelnde wasser (was noch im Schlamm ist) abpumpst, um den Schlamm zu entwässern


----------



## Ossipeter (16. November 2008)

*AW: schmutzwasserpumpe vs. schlamm*

Ziehe in der Mitte des Teiches einen Graben und in den lässt du weitere Gräben, die im Fischgrätenmuster winkelig von der Seite, einmünden. Dadurch wird der Schlamm entwässert. Ein - zwei Zentner Branntkalk darauf und im Winter ausfrieren lassen. Das wandelt den Schlamm in Erde um.


----------



## Katteker (16. November 2008)

*AW: schmutzwasserpumpe vs. schlamm*

Mit ner "normalen" Schmutzwasserpumpe wirst du da wahrscheinlich nicht weit kommen.

"Normale" Pumpen der Feuerwehr sind auch nicht geeignet. Diese sind auf das fördern von Löschwasser mit möglichst wenig "Fremstoffen" ausgelegt.

Vielleicht kannst du dir irgendwo in der nähe so eine hier ausleihen: http://www.feresta.ch/schnmutzwasserpumpe_chiemsee.html

Ob die aber dafür gedacht ist, richtige "Pampe" zu fördern kann ich nicht sagen.

Die beste Möglichkeit wird wohl doch das ausheben das Schlamms sein. 
Dann spart man sich auch ne ganze Zeit die Muckibude...|supergri


----------



## Brummel (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: schmutzwasserpumpe vs. schlamm*

Hi Thomas,


ich glaube der Themenersteller hat sein Problem seit  2008  mittlerweile entweder gelöst oder ist daran verzweifelt... #c.

Eigentlich wurde schon alles zum Thema "Baumarkt-Pumpen" gesagt, vor allem "Marken" wie Einhell, Lux (Obi) und Bosch sind mir da in übler Erinnerung.
Stellst Du zufälligerweise "Einhellprodukte" her oder vertreibst sie?  
Wie kann man etwas beurteilen was man selten nutzt ? :q
In meinem Schuppen steht ein Karpfenkescher, noch nie benutzt, aber nagelneu und nur zu empfehlen!
Bei Interesse bitte nur per PN, denn die Preise sind astronomisch und nicht verhandelbar! #6:q

Gruß Torsten #h


----------



## Möckelfischer (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: schmutzwasserpumpe vs. schlamm*

Hallo , um solch dickliches Medium zu fördern ,kann ein Amadrainer (Unterwasserpumpe) mit offenen Laufrad verwendet werden,fördert auch Feststoffe (Steine) mit einem Durchmesser von bis zu 20-30 mm. Als Anschluß zur Pumpe würde ich einen alten Feuerwehrschlauch besorgen. Hat bei mir super funktioniert .    Liebe Grüsse


----------

